# ICD 10 map forward & Backward



## bethobie (Nov 22, 2010)

Is anyone working on both forward and backward maps for ICD 10_CM to ICD 9?


----------



## cmcgarry (Nov 22, 2010)

CMS already has GEM files on their website (General Equivalency Mapping).  Here is the link to their page about ICD-10 - the links to the GEM files is on the left.
http://www.cms.gov/ICD10/02b_Latest_News.asp

Also, if you have Encoder Pro or another on-line coding tool, they have mapping also.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Nov 24, 2010)

If you are looking for a quick easy way to work with the GEMS files you can do so on our website at: https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/codes/index.aspx 
The AAPC code translator tool contains the GEMS files for forward and mapping on the diagnosis side. This tool is free to use.


----------



## SimoneTessitore (Apr 8, 2015)

*ICD-9 codes with NO ICD-10 codes*

I am having trouble with a whole list of ICD-9 codes that do not map to ICD-10.  Some, like 365.70 was for staging and is no longer required in ICD-10, as stageing is included in the ICD-10 codes.

However alot of the Accidental poisoning codes (E855.9, E86.20, etc) do not map to ICD-10.  Why not?

Some of the codes (E852.1, E853.8, etc) do seem to crosswalk to T42.6X1, with a 7th digit of A, D or S.... but the mapping tools do not show this.  Why not?

And all of the E codes for 'therapeutic use' do not cross over to anything in ICD-10.  Is that term just no longer used so there is no mapping to ICD-10?

Feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Apr 8, 2015)

It may be best to just read and study the ICD-10 guidelines, rather than trying to "map" the ICD-9 codes to ICD-10.  It may be less overwhelming for you.  As you are finding, not all ICD-9 codes are going to have an exact "match" to an ICD-10 code.  

I hope you find this suggestion helpful.


----------

